# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Parameters of the Mission Advancement Framework

## Bryan

*Forward*
This message is the second in a series of eight related to the Mission Advancement Framework. For proper context be sure to read the previous message found here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ite-initiative!

The complete outline of the steps is listed below, these will be released in an orderly fashion. Steps will be released one at a time to allow focusing on one point, to allow for community discussion and to establish points that may alter the start of the next step.

The objective of this message is to establish the parameters of the Mission Advancement Framework, part of the previously mentioned prerequisite goal. These parameters are subject to debate and subsequent change to achieve the best path forward.

Mission Advancement Framework  Roadmap to Success
Step 1: Introduction of the Mission Advancement Framework, establishment of initial goals.
Step 2: Parameters of the Mission Advancement Framework. Part of the prerequisite goal. 
Step 3: Parameters of the content of the final work product of the Foundational Knowledgebase. Part of the prerequisite goal. 
Step 4: Parameters of the organizational structures used for developing the Foundational Knowledgebase. Part of the prerequisite goal. 
Step 5. Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 1.
Step 6: Setting a strategy to achieve Goals 2a, 2b and 2c.
Step 7: Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 2d.
Step 8: Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 3.



*The Mission Advancement Framework*
Before jumping into specific objectives and goals, it is important to establish upfront guidelines for the long term Mission Advancement Framework (MAF) effort.

The structure of the MAF can be summarized as a means to organize people and information in an effective manner to help achieve our Mission. The exact structure of any piece within the MAF will be dependent upon the objectives of the effort.


*Guidelines for MAF Efforts*
To help assure success of any effort within the MAF, the following principles should be followed:
 End objectives and the desired outcome should be defined upfront.
 Roles in how people can participate in the effort should be defined with expectations of involvement set.
 Plans and work methodologies should be defined.
 Plans and work methodologies should be openly validated and refined before commencing with action.


*MAF Administration*
No coordinated effort can be successful without some forms of administration which will be a part of the MAF. Administrators will not be telling others want to do, but rather help assure the coordination of MAF efforts and drive towards the achievement of goals by monitoring status, contending with issues and the like. Individuals working within the MAF can choose to support a suggested coordinating point or not. Various members of the Site Staff may take part in this administration effort and there is opportunity for others to participate as well.


*Value for Participation*
The success of the MAF depends upon the involvement of individuals who support our Mission; so for the MAF to be successful there needs to be a reason for others to want to be involved.

The success model to encourage involvement is to have a fellowship of self-service for the cause of liberty, and our Mission in general, that can allow for reward of individual efforts.

There's a lot to that which needs some explanation. First and foremost, real contributions will be personally and deeply dedicated to the cause of liberty. We know what's at stake and what the score is, we are inherently coupled by this. Secondly, to make things happen, certain resources are needed: ideas, energy, capital, skill, time, leadership and more. Each of us brings different resources to the table, which are treasured assets. The application of your treasured assets needs to be rewarded to which the key is the right formula for success. The formula for success is that the application of a treasured assets, coupled with the assets of the MAF would generate a "return" than is greater than if the individual spent the assets on his/her own. In this way, the effort would benefit both the individual and the MAF, in other words, win-win.

With this model, individuals could see returns in several ways, depending upon the scope of their involvement:
 Satisfaction in contribution to the cause of liberty.
 Be empowered with the support of what the MAF creates to achieve goals.
 Real world job experience.
 Public exposure if so desired, which could suit some peoples interests. Complete privacy can also be maintained.
 Financial.


*What the MAF Isnt*
It is also worth noting that the MAF does not inherently hold any of these traits:
 A requirement for supporters to make commitments of time.
 A requirement for supporters to donate money or provide funding.
 An exclusive engagement that prevents supporters from working on other efforts.
 People giving orders telling others what to do.
 Something that requires a physical, non-internet based presence.
 Something that requires a large operating budget.


*Work Product Ownership & Usage Rights*
Some efforts within the MAF will result in the development of work products, such as the Foundational Knowledgebase. Individuals who produce work products while contributing to the MAF will logically retain ownership of their work. 

Unless specified otherwise, the site will be granted a limited use-rights to use the work products or produce work diversities of the work product (ie: adaptations to a work product) for use within the scope of the website and associated web properties such as 3rd party social media or partner sites. Attribution to contributors will be provided as requested in a pre-agreed to form. The site will not have rights to publish these works outside of this scope such as in print form.

The sites limited use-rights will allow for the greater body of work developed as part of the MAF to be made available in a comprehensive manner. The site can transfer the rights to a single entity with the ownership of the site. These limited rights are part of the value of participation for the site.

The MAF Administration and owners of work products are open to establishing parameters for monetizing products such as for publication or to grant use-rights. Unless specified otherwise, profits will be shared in the following manner:
 85% split between work product owners. For written work, the split between different work product owners will be based on the number of characters used in the final product. 
 5% for efforts to monetize the product including business development and project execution. 
 10% to MAF Administration which will be used to support MAF efforts.

The publication of any work products on the site may be monetized such as with ads and affiant links. These funds will be used to support MAF efforts.


*Supporting the MAF*
Individuals can support the MAF by:
 Helping out with a specific effort within the MAF.
 Volunteering to be a part of the MAF administration.
 Promoting and encouraging others to be involved with the MAF.
 Donation to MAF efforts.


*Scale and Time Table for Accomplishments*
The MAF is a framework to operate within, individuals who supporter the MAF can work to achieve what they have the resources to do. Big problems require big solutions and that is what the framework aims to solve.

While the framework matches the size of the problem it can also provide value for very small groups, there are no inherent deadlines, no endpoints and no quotas; it is a continual cycle of incremental advancement towards the Mission where efforts are designed to have a lasting effect. The goal is also to grow in size which cannot happen without the proper structure and the MAF aims to provide that.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Bryan....a suggestion:  please make these topics "Sticky" so we can easily find them in this forum later.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

*MAF Administration -* _"Administrators will not be telling_ _others__ to want to do, but rather help assure the coordination of MAF efforts and drive towards the achievement of goals by monitoring status."_

I would like two suggestions that address this; First would be the idea of using "self-directed work teams" which line up exactly with that above quote. Each team or work group would handle a specific topic or task within the framework. These could be items ranging to writing, design, graphics, outreach, and others. This allows people to focus on where they feel the most comfortable and can contribute the most without being overwhelmed or left in the dark without something they feel empowered to work on. 

As to the administration part of it as a team works together they would identify among themselves the flow, and work style of that individual group, this also can change and adapt over time as needs, and members change. Some groups may have very set schedules and meetings, other may choose to just be more open or flexible, and anything in between. One key to the success of this concept is the ability for groups to coordinate on their own; example, If a writing group needs graphics they go directly to the creative arts team without needing to go to a body further up. 

Once a team or work group has a product whether singular or a compilation from a muti-team effort that would then be brought to a larger oversight body comprised of members from each team, community members, and partners. If there are suggestions and/or changes need they can go back to the work group until a final product gets a unanimous consent. 

Hope that all made sense!

----------


## Bryan

> Bryan....a suggestion:  please make these topics "Sticky" so we can easily find them in this forum later.


Thanks, I'll make sure it's all easy to find and navigate, how that is done may change over time.

----------


## Bryan

> Hope that all made sense!


Yes, it all made total sense, we'll get into the details of this in Step 4 for the Knowledgebase. Thanks!

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Bryan, I think this is going to be a great tool.  I'm excited to dig and start work on step 5 and beyond.  And don't take that as me trying to rush you through setting your foundation.  Just a genuine excitement to see the project take shape and to be able to utilize it.  I think I have a pretty clear picture on freedom but I am rather ignorant on history, on what has been tried and done within the liberty movement, what other campaigns have done and with what success, and in I'm sure many areas that this project will bring light too.  My hats off to you good sir!

----------


## Bryan

Thanks! I'm pretty excited about this too!


Step 3 is out!
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...12#post6145012


Also of note, I decided to break out Goal 2d to just be Goal 3, so Goal 3 is now 4.

----------

